# Lightly Planted Fluval Chi Questions!!!



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

You can add plants from the start.  Although, they will affect a fishless cycle.


----------



## JMex (Apr 8, 2012)

I did a fishless cycle on my chi with it planted from the beginning and it cycled just fine in 4 weeks :icon_wink. I don't think that you will need to dose excel cause of the low light of the stock light/filter combo.


----------



## Mablisboa (Apr 10, 2012)

JMex said:


> I did a fishless cycle on my chi with it planted from the beginning and it cycled just fine in 4 weeks :icon_wink. I don't think that you will need to dose excel cause of the low light of the stock light/filter combo.


Oh that's nice... What plants did u use?? Did u add some fish food to help with the cycle? Was is havely planted? 

Thechibi... In which way will they effect my cycle? Is it bcuz of the amonia plants absorb


----------



## JMex (Apr 8, 2012)

I had 2 java fern and 2 anubias (not sure which variety) when I cycled it. I wouldn't consider it heavily planted at all and I'm not sure how heavily you can plant a stock chi and have it grow. As for the cycle I used 3 drops of ammonia daily until nitrite reading then 1 drop until 0 ammonia and nitrate then 75% water change to bring nitrates down and it was good to go.


----------



## Mablisboa (Apr 10, 2012)

JMex said:


> I had 2 java fern and 2 anubias (not sure which variety) when I cycled it. I wouldn't consider it heavily planted at all and I'm not sure how heavily you can plant a stock chi and have it grow. As for the cycle I used 3 drops of ammonia daily until nitrite reading then 1 drop until 0 ammonia and nitrate then 75% water change to bring nitrates down and it was good to go.



That's exactly how i want mine.... Not too crowded... Thanks for your help, [censored]will def try that. [censored]

I do have another question were you able to plant anything on the top [censored]of the fountain?[censored]

Thanks again


----------



## Mablisboa (Apr 10, 2012)

What's up with does [cersored]???


----------



## JMex (Apr 8, 2012)

No problem. I can't help with the plants on top though since mine is under a shelf with no room. I'm sure that if you had some form of light getting to it it would work just fine though. I've seen lots of pictures of people doing it successfully.


----------



## Mablisboa (Apr 10, 2012)

quick question JMex... did you leave the filter pad (carbon filter) in your tank?


----------



## Svham (May 2, 2011)

I have the top of my fluval chi planted. There's a large water sprite growing out of the top tray with the root mass covered in a thick layer of java fern. Some of the larger roots from the water sprite also hang off the side and the water from the filter kind of drips off them. It's cool. I do have a desk lamp with a CFL above it for supplemental light.


----------



## Mablisboa (Apr 10, 2012)

That sounds really nice!!! Do you have pictures?? Hopefully I'll have my chi up and running by tomorrow... Do you have your carbon filter pad in or out?


----------



## JMex (Apr 8, 2012)

Mablisboa said:


> quick question JMex... did you leave the filter pad (carbon filter) in your tank?


Yeah, the pad is 2 different kinds of filtration in one if I remember right so I just left it. It grows some of the bacteria as well as the sponge and it never did anything bad.


----------



## Svham (May 2, 2011)

I'm sorry - no pics, I'm probably the last loser on the planet with no camera or camera phone. I do have the carbon pad in, but it hasn't ever been changed, Like JMex I just use it for extra space to grow bacteria.


----------



## Mablisboa (Apr 10, 2012)

*It's almost done!!!*

Soooooo here is my Fluval Chi up and running... is been running for 4 days... plants still looking good... no fish yet, doing the fishless cycle, just wanted to show you guys!!! and thanks for the help!! 

I really wanted some dwarf baby tears on lava rock in it, but i heard is pretty tough to keep in low light  

Suggestions accepted!!!


----------



## JMex (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking very nice. What's that plant you have in the front left?


----------



## Mablisboa (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you... Is a peacock fern... It came like that kinda curled up i'm hoping it's going to get better...


----------



## JMex (Apr 8, 2012)

Ah, it looks super cool. But unfortunately I don't think it is aquatic and will eventually wilt if left in your tank.


----------



## Mablisboa (Apr 10, 2012)

Ohhh u kidding me, Petco has them labeled as aquatic ://// i'll be back there tomorrow... I usually do my research... Didn't do it with this one... I did't really love it there but that side of the tank was so empty :/ any suggestions?? I was thinking on putting the dwarf baby tear but that's a big no no with our tank. At least with the factory light.


----------



## JMex (Apr 8, 2012)

I've seen a lot of people have problems with petco labeling non-aquatics as aquatic. And the dwarf baby tears definitely wouldn't survive with the stock lighting. You could try some moss tied to a rock or mesh there or some more anubias. Not too many foreground plants that can grow with that light. Though it looks like you are also getting a good amount of indirect light so you could attempt something like crypt parva.


----------



## Mablisboa (Apr 10, 2012)

Went to petco today and the lady didn't wanna believe... So I google peacock fern and showed her all the info about the plant, she said "oh" and gave me my money back... :/ thanks for letting me know... Lol... It was only $5 bucks but I can't be throwing money away like that.


----------

